# Cephalic vein ligation



## KJenkins588 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm trying to find a CPT code for "Ligation of the Cephalic Vein at the Antecubital Fossa"

Am I going to have to use an unlisted??

Any help would be appreciated!

-Kayla


----------

